# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Media ne Shqiperi: Na mireinformon apo na mashtron?

## par

Duke shfletuar shtypin dhe TV ( lajmi jemi ne ) mendova se sa na edukon shtypi dhe TV ne vendin tone, Cfare prodhojne, dhe sa efikas jane me rinine dhe te vegjelit qe nuk kane nje argetim ne plot 25 stacione TV qe merr ne Tirane, 
Mua me duket se motoja e shtypit, sidomos e TV eshte kopjo dhe mashtro me teleshikuset.

----------


## smokkie

Mediat shqiptare jane 100% te politizuara. Pirdhen kot qe jane te pavarura.
Mjafton te lexosh nje gazete apo te degjosh nje "opinionist" dhe e kupton menjehere cfare krahu mban ajo gazete/tv/radio.
Sa per te vegjlit, eshte e vertete qe nuk ka shume stacione tv qe te mund te ndjekin.
Psh bang-bang qe e kap ketu te fshati im, jep seriale te bukur por PERSERITEN te pakten 10 here ne dite, nuk bej shaka 10 here ne dite, dhe eshte pak irrituese per te rriturit qe jane te detyruar nga femijet te ndjekin keto seriale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ilia spiro

Mediat jane te blera 100 %. *Ato nuk i sherbejne opinionit publik*, por punojne per ate qe i paguan me shume. Sapo bera nje denoncim tek forumi fetar, ku "Top-Chanel" shpifte paturpesisht se "meshat ne Kishen Orthodhokse behen ne gjuhen greke".

Media desheron te hedhe ne lufte shqiptaret mes njeri tjetrit dhe nuk shikon te ndjeke se si politikanet vjedhin atdheun dhe se shpejtti do te jene sundimtare me paret qe u kane vjedhur shqiptareve.

----------


## EuroStar1

Medjat vetem se na ushqejne me ate qe na gatuajn politikanet.

Jane totalisht te politizuara dhe nuk i sherbejne publikut

Me pak fjale jan te ndyra dhe une ka rreth 2 vjet qe nuk ja hedh syte fare emisjoneve ne kanalet shqip

Rroft Interneti

----------


## benseven11

> Duke shfletuar shtypin dhe TV ( lajmi jemi ne ) mendova se sa na edukon shtypi dhe TV ne vendin tone, Cfare prodhojne, dhe sa efikas jane me rinine dhe te vegjelit qe nuk kane nje argetim ne plot 25 stacione TV qe merr ne Tirane, 
> Mua me duket se motoja e shtypit, sidomos e TV eshte kopjo dhe mashtro me teleshikuset.


Kush punon ne median shqiptare???
Si e kane marre ate pune ato njerez?Me miq kuptohet.Kush jane miqte? ndonje deputet,ndonje qe punon ne Ministri,ndonje ish komunist me lidhje te forta me 
partine socialiste/demokratike.
Shtypi dhe media pretendon se eshte i pavarur,asnjanes por e verteta eshte mbron interesat e miqve.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Na mirémashtron.

----------


## SKRAPARI

medit japin informacione. varet nga inteligjenca e secilit te kuptoje te verteten apo mashtrimin. media kurre nuk ben gjykim.

----------


## par

Pse i gjithe populli jane inteligjent, dhe informacioni pse ndryshon nga njera-tjeter TV apo gazete , cila eshte e sakte, pse nuk gjukohen per bisneset e tyre, dhe mashtrimet me qe i behet publikut, me cpara mbahen, ku i kane te ardhurat, 
E din se ne Angli te lira jane vetem 4 kanale ( BBC1, BBC2, ITV, CHANNEL 4 dhe jo si ketu me brockulla mbahen. ( 20 KANALE MUZIKE DHE 30 TE TJERA LAJMI NE KOHE )
  Jemi me inteligjent se populli Britanik?

----------


## Qyfyre

Nje pordhe ben nje i huaj, dhe neper gazeta dalin 100 versione perkthimi nese pordha mbante ere PS apo PD

----------


## Ksanthi

Kuptohet qe gazetaret dhe Tv jane te shitura dhe drejtohen nga partite e ndryshme .Vajta shume kohe qe nuk degjoj me lajme .Mu lodh veshi duke degjuar hipokrizira.

----------


## Besoja

Asnjë televizion apo gazetë këtu tek ne në Shqipëri,nuk është e pavarur!!!
Edhe opinionistët apo të quajtur ndryshe analistë,tmerrësisht të politizuar!!!
Sinqerisht nuk kam parë deri më sot një opinionist të pavarur!!!

----------


## par

> Kuptohet qe gazetaret dhe Tv jane te shitura dhe drejtohen nga partite e ndryshme .Vajta shume kohe qe nuk degjoj me lajme .Mu lodh veshi A degjuar hipokrizira.


Po kanalet muzikore qe eshte turp ti shohesh, duhet te kishin 
NDALOHET PER -18 VJEC
si duket dhe gazetat harxhojne letren se nuk i lexon kush aq sa pretendojne te jene,
A paguhen ata gazetare apo te punesuar qe jane atje, a kane siguracione,
si ka mundesi qe 20 leke te dale nje gazete ne treg,
As shteti nuk ka aq kopetenca per te kontrolluar se cbehet me tregun mediatik
ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Qyfyre

Gazetat mbahen kryesisht me reklama besoj, jo me cmimin e shitjes se gazetes.

----------


## DeuS

Une po pohoj nje fakt qe s'e trondit as termeti:

Lajmet e *KlanTV* (ose Klloun tv) dhe *TVSH* editohen nga selia e PD!

Aq shume ne dore te pushtetit Berishian jane keto televizione, sa edhe Dulla do i kishte zili..

Fatkeqesi qe televizioni kombetar te jete vegel e Saliut. Imagjino tani, c'regjim totalitar ka ne Shqiperi..

Kur shikon lajmet e TCH dhe Klan, sikur shikon dy realitete te ndryshme. 

Nje Televizion Kombetar qe flet me lavde per qeverine, nderkohe qe duhej te luante rolin e opozites, tregon qe jemi shtet i botes se trete!

Sigurisht qe Top Channel favorizon opoziten, por asnjehere nuk censuron, editon, apo cungon sic Klani dhe TVSH!

Turp Aleksander Frangaj, ky vegel, ky skllav i xhepit se pseudo-demokrateve..

Lere pastaj ato speaker-et, qe prezantojne lajmet sikur jane ne ekstraze e siper, kur flitet per qeverine ..

----------


## Qyfyre

> Une po pohoj nje fakt qe s'e trondit as termeti:
> 
> Lajmet e *KlanTV* (ose Klloun ) dhe *TVSH* editohen nga selia e PD!
> 
> Aq shume ne dore  pushtetit Berishian jane keto televizione, sa edhe Dulla do i kishte zili..
> 
> Fatkeqesi qe televizioni kombetar te jete vegel e Saliut. Imagjino tani, c'regjim totalitar ka ne Shqiperi..
> 
> Kur shikon lajmet e TCH dhe Klan, sikur shikon dy realitete te ndryshme. 
> ...


Edhe Top Channel eshte politizuar shume keq. Mbase me pare ka qene disi me i paanshem se te tjerat po vetem duke pare Fiks Fare bindesh qe esht komplet TV politik tani. Me para e shifja gjithmon Fiks Fare se ngtinte probleme nga me te ndryshme qe kishin shqiptaret, kurse tani esht ber thjesht emision anti_PD.

----------


## mia@

> po pohoj nje fakt qe s'e trondit as termeti:
> 
> Lajmet e *KlanTV* (ose Klloun ) dhe *TVSH* editohen nga selia e PD!
> 
> Aq shume ne   pushtetit Berishian  keto televizione, sa edhe Dulla do i kishte zili..
> 
> Fatkeqesi qe televizioni kombetar  jete vegel e Saliut. Imagjino tani, c'regjim totalitar ka ne Shqiperi..
> 
> Kur shikon lajmet e TCH dhe Klan, sikur shikon dy realitete te ndryshme. 
> ...


Ketu degjon pd-et qe Topi eshte shume i njeanshem. Kur vajta ne Shqiperi me beri pershtypje qe ishte Klani ai qe servilosej partise ne pushtet. Ishte stacioni televiziv me i politizuar. Tvsh se ndoqa farese dihej. Me beri pershtypje nje here qe per nje jave rresht a me shume te Klani lajm i pare me i rendesishem ishin rruget e qytetit te Tiranes, ku kritikohesh Edi Rama. Me dukej sikur degjoja te njejtin lajm over and over again. Shume bezdisese, edhe pse mund te pasqyronte dicka reale. Vetem rruget e Tiranes qenkan problem ne Shqiperi? Po rruget e tjera ane e mbane Shqiperise qe jane cope-cope pse nuk i pasqyronte Klani? Nuk eshte stacion lokal, por kombetar.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Edhe Top Channel eshte politizuar shume keq. Mbase me pare ka qene disi me i paanshem se te tjerat po vetem duke pare Fiks Fare bindesh qe esht komplet TV politik tani. Me para e shifja gjithmon Fiks Fare se ngtinte probleme nga me te ndryshme qe kishin shqiptaret, kurse tani esht ber thjesht emision anti_PD.


Mediat ate funksion duhet te kryejne, te jene ne opozite me qeverine, te jene kritike sepse keshtu ndihmojne publikun. E shoh Fiksin rregullisht dhe s'me duket fare qe po e tejkalon kete mision. Eshte bere vetem anti PD sepse sot ne Shqiperi nuk ka thjesht shtet, ka parti shtet, dmth *PD-shtet*, si dikur ne kohen e PPSH. Shihe pak nje emision te javes kaluar me nje mesues qe e kishin hequr nga puna dhe transferuar ne nje fshat te larget sepse kundershtoi urdhrin e drejtorit te Drejtorise rajonale te Tiranes qe te kalohej cdo nxenes, dhe ata ngelesa qe s'vinin asnjehere ne klase sepse ky si "Parti" kishte vendosur qe gjithe nxenesit te kalonin 100 %. "Ne rast se s'i bindesh ketij urdhri e ke keq punen" tha. Dhe e hoqi nga vendi punes kur ky nuk e zbatoi!

----------


## SKRAPARI

> lajm i pare me i rendesishem ishin rruget e qytetit te Tiranes, ku kritikohesh Edi Rama. Me dukej sikur degjoja te njejtin lajm over and over again. Shume bezdisese, edhe pse mund te pasqyronte dicka reale. Vetem rruget e Tiranes qenkan problem ne Shqiperi? Po rruget e tjera ane e mbane Shqiperise qe jane cope-cope pse nuk i pasqyronte Klani? Nuk eshte stacion lokal, por kombetar.


sepse ne tirane banon 1/3 e popullsise shqiptare. per c`fare te flasin gazetaret ? per malet e beratit!

----------


## mia@

[=SKRAPARI;2885481]sepse ne tirane banon 1/3 e popullsise shqiptare. per c`fare  flasin gazetaret ? per malet e beratit![/QUOTE]
C'arsyetim kot.
E po voten ja do Beratit, Fierit, Sala me te pangopurit e tjere. Beri gjullurdi ne qendrat e votimit ne keto rrethe e te tjera per ate te shkrete vote. E ka per detyre te kujdeset dhe per malin e Tomorrit, ashtu dhe per ate te Korabit.. :arushi:

----------


## DeuS

E di kur do filloj ta ndjek Klanin dhe TVSHurren une?

..vetem kur Saliu te jete ne opozite!

Atehere, jam i sigurte qe do e kryeje rolin e opozites me rigorozitet.

Per sa kohe qe i lepin tajaren Berishes e Topallit gjithe diten, nuk shikohet. Te ben te vjellesh!

----------

